
Learn to Code: 13 Tips That Could Save You Years of Effort - ericelliott
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/learn-to-code-13-tips-that-could-save-you-years-of-effort-92ce799a3e1f
======
therealklanni
Great tips! I did a lot of this myself in my journey to where I am today, and
still do in fact.

Never stop learning!

